# Dunleavy, Murphy gone, we get Jackson and others



## essbee

The Golden State Warriors have agreed to trade Troy Murphy, Mike Dunleavy, Ike Diogu and Keith McLeod to the Indiana Pacers for Al Harrington, Stephen Jackson, Sarunas Jasikevicius and Josh Powell, NBA front-office sources tell ESPN.com's Marc Stein.

The trade is scheduled to be announced later Wednesday.

link


----------



## Benis007

essbee said:


> The Golden State Warriors have agreed to trade Troy Murphy, Mike Dunleavy, Ike Diogu and Keith McLeod to the Indiana Pacers for Al Harrington, Stephen Jackson, Sarunas Jasikevicius and Josh Powell, NBA front-office sources tell ESPN.com's Marc Stein.
> 
> The trade is scheduled to be announced later Wednesday.
> 
> link


just saw stein on ESPN News

To GS
Jackson
Sarunas
Powell
Harrington

To Indiana
Diogu
Mcleod
Murphy
Dunleavy


----------



## essbee

I'll be interested in seeing how Nelson gets along with these new players. He's getting rid of more passive guys in favor of folks known for conflicting with coaches. Nellie's ego is such that he usually doesn't respond well to those kind of guys.

Glad to be rid of Dunleavy.


----------



## bruindre

Harrington, just this off-season, decided between the Warriors and Pacers, so you know, in a sense he wants to be here.

S-Jax....let's see if Baron's influence can keep his trips to the strip clubs under control. 

Jasikevicius - a GREAT back-up to Baron. Much better than McLeod.

I know nothing off hand about Josh Powell.

My first reaction: we ripped Indiana off. Is this trade seriously happening? Murphy AND Dunleavy's contracts off the books...I'll have to do a little research and see what contracts are coming in vs which ones are leaving. I know Al just signed that mega-contract. Perhaps Indiana felt he was underachieving.


----------



## essbee

bruindre said:


> Harrington, just this off-season, decided between the Warriors and Pacers, so you know, in a sense he wants to be here.
> 
> S-Jax....let's see if Baron's influence can keep his trips to the strip clubs under control.
> 
> Jasikevicius - a GREAT back-up to Baron. Much better than McLeod.
> 
> I know nothing off hand about Josh Powell.
> 
> My first reaction: we ripped Indiana off. Is this trade seriously happening? Murphy AND Dunleavy's contracts off the books...I'll have to do a little research and see what contracts are coming in vs which ones are leaving. I know Al just signed that mega-contract. Perhaps Indiana felt he was underachieving.


I'd rather have an underacheiving, club shooting Stephen Jackson than Dunleavy and Troy "Stat Whore" Murphy any day of the week. I think Harrington can be a good all around player, but is there a reason the Pacers have now gotten rid of him twice?


----------



## HKF

The problem is that Jackson could be looked at as a cancer. I feel like the Pacers gave the Warriors all of their malcontents. Hope this works out, but I had a bad feeling about it.


----------



## Yoyo

I'm about to burst into expletives out of joy.

Dunleavy and Murphy gone for actual other contracts? This is unreal!


----------



## essbee

HKF said:


> The problem is that Jackson could be looked at as a cancer. I feel like the Pacers gave the Warriors all of their malcontents. Hope this works out, but I had a bad feeling about it.


Yeah, and as I said these guys who are known for clashing with coaches... Nellie is known for clashing with players who think for themselves so... we'll see how it goes. The fact is we weren't going to win anything of significance with who we had here before and Stephen Jackson is 10,000 times more athletic than Dunleavy.


----------



## bruindre

ESPN.com's NBA Trade Machine

So Jasikevicius' ($4 mil) and Powell's ($744 K) contracts come off the books after this year. That, along with the contracts of Wagner ($798 K), Owens ($676 K), Taft ($664 K), Devin Brown ($500 K), and Roberson ($250 K), and we've got a little change to work with.

I wouldn't sign anyone with this, as both Monta's and Pietrus' contracts are up after NEXT season, with Biedrins' contract up after the 2008-09 season. Mullin NEEDS to consider locking down the GOOD talent, after nearly handcuffing this team with crap in the form of Dunleavy, Foyle, and to a lesser extent, Murphy.


----------



## bruindre

essbee said:


> Yeah, and as I said these guys who are known for clashing with coaches... Nellie is known for clashing with players who think for themselves so... we'll see how it goes. The fact is we weren't going to win anything of significance with who we had here before and Stephen Jackson is 10,000 times more athletic than Dunleavy.


COSIGN. 100%

To me, a malcontent S-Jax will at least show more fire and passion than Dunleavy ever did. Besides, doesn't Oakland have good memories for Jackson--he did beat the W's with that last-second 3-pointer earlier this year.


----------



## essbee

I have no problem with him. For all the problems people say he has the fact is he's actually interested in winning, and frankly there were a lot of times where I got the vibe from Dunleavy that he was more worried about not offending anybody than winning. I hate players like that. In fact the one time I was at a game a few years ago when he got mad and got a technical the crowd went nuts because he always looks like a Tim Burton animated corpse out there.

So anyway, i'm excited, more excited than I've been in a long time, and looking forward to seeing the matchup problems we can cause with this team now since that's what Nellie's all about. I liked Diogu but we still have Biedrins who I love. Diogu is really the only player I don't like losing, and we got 3 players I like, so that's a great trade in my book.


----------



## cpawfan

HKF said:


> The problem is that Jackson could be looked at as a cancer. I feel like the Pacers gave the Warriors all of their malcontents. Hope this works out, but I had a bad feeling about it.


As if he won't get a ton of shots in Nellie's system.


----------



## DaGreat1

wow just wow



peace and happiness to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!

allelujah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## DaGreat1

Now time to go for the KILL and trade Adonal!!!!!


----------



## Yoyo

Yes, let's get rid of Foyle and all our big contracts are over with!

Oh BTW, who will be in uniform for tonight's game?


----------



## essbee

couple other points:

1)When J-Rich is back, i'm assuming it'll be
-JRich 2
-Jackson 3
-Harrington 4
-Biedrins 5

That lineup with Diddy running the point is extremely athletic but I hope it doesn't allow Biedrins to exhaust himself going for boards and defending the interior by himself. Everybody is gonna need to help, since all four of the players who will be around Biedrins have a habit of getting into lulls where they stop doing the little things that are important to winning. And don't get me wrong I love Diddy, but in his case it's defense. With Jackson it's shot selection from what I've seen, since there are times where he breaks plays to shoot 30 foot three pointers lol. If this team can play as a unit it's got potential. Ellis is off the bench in this scenario I assume, which is okay.

Also any thoughts on if Mully's relationship with the Pacers from the end of his playing days had any impact on him getting this deal done? Does Bird value his word more than most or something? because on its surface the deal seems to be in our favor.


----------



## bruindre

essbee said:


> Also any thoughts on if Mully's relationship with the Pacers from the end of his playing days had any impact on him getting this deal done? Does Bird value his word more than most or something? because on its surface the deal seems to be in our favor.


I don't think the relationship with Bird is as key as Mullin's relationship with Donnie Walsh. There's where I think dialog was valued more than average between front office executives. 

Also, with the Warriors and Pacers talking last year during the Artest sweepstakes, I'm sure different hypotheticals were thrown back and forth, allowing discussions for this trade to pick up where those trade talks left off.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Too many chuckers IMO. 

Baron,Jrich,Pietrus,Jackson,Monta,Barnes,Harrington. How the hell do all those players get shots??? Has to be another trade coming IMHO.


----------



## SirCharles34

I like the trade overall, but I didn't want Diogu to be included. Interested in what Pacer fans think of this deal?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Jasikeviscius is just plain awful, so if nothing else, I consider it a Pacers-victory to get him out of here.


----------



## WarriorFan64

PacersguyUSA said:


> Jasikeviscius is just plain awful, so if nothing else, I consider it a Pacers-victory to get him out of here.


maybe he wasn't happy in Indiana. He will be better here. Same thing that happened to McCloed in Utah he was better in Golden State.


----------



## PFortyy

wow what a random trade...BUT I LOVE IT! what will our lineup be now? but diogu's gone


----------



## afobisme

i don't see how some people think indiana got a better deal. you guys got rid of 2 big/long/overpaid contracts for cheaper, more productive players.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

indiana got some expensive bench help and Ike plus got rid of Jackson who isn't the best loker room guy. Still I think warriors have tooo many chuckers now. Not enough ball for all of them to get their shots. needs to be another trade.


----------



## PFortyy

New Jazzy Nets said:


> indiana got some expensive bench help and Ike plus got rid of Jackson who isn't the best loker room guy. Still I think warriors have tooo many chuckers now. Not enough ball for all of them to get their shots. needs to be another trade.


who should the warriors trade then? jackson and pietrus for a good defendeR?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

ronna_meade21 said:


> who should the warriors trade then? jackson and pietrus for a good defendeR?


Something like that I guess. The team doesn't really have a weakness right now well maybe back up SF. Just too me seems like too many shooters on one team.


----------



## PFortyy

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Something like that I guess. The team doesn't really have a weakness right now well maybe back up SF. Just too me seems like too many shooters on one team.


yeah way too many shooters.....maybe warriors could do Jackson, Pietrus, 2nd round pick for kirlinko...
then our lineup would be

C-Andris Biedrins
PF-Al Harrington
SF-Andre Kirlinko
SG-Jason Richardson
PG-Baron Davis

that starting 5 looks like a playoff team to me


----------



## Ballscientist

ronna_meade21 said:


> yeah way too many shooters.....maybe warriors could do Jackson, Pietrus, 2nd round pick for kirlinko...
> then our lineup would be
> 
> C-Andris Biedrins
> PF-Al Harrington
> SF-Andre Kirlinko
> SG-Jason Richardson
> PG-Baron Davis
> 
> that starting 5 looks like a playoff team to me


We are going to trade J-rich/pietrus and first rounder for Gasol.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

ronna_meade21 said:


> yeah way too many shooters.....maybe warriors could do Jackson, Pietrus, 2nd round pick for kirlinko...
> then our lineup would be
> 
> C-Andris Biedrins
> PF-Al Harrington
> SF-Andre Kirlinko
> SG-Jason Richardson
> PG-Baron Davis
> 
> that starting 5 looks like a playoff team to me


Jazz would never trade for a Cancer.


----------



## essbee

ronna_meade21 said:


> who should the warriors trade then? jackson and pietrus for a good defendeR?


Huh? Pietrus is already a good defender. He's not the stopper he was when he first came in but he still defends well.


----------



## bruindre

Ballscientist said:


> We are going to trade J-rich/pietrus and first rounder for Gasol.


If you made that J-Rich, Jackson, and 1st rounder for Gasol, I really like the trade.

We've gotta hold onto our stronger defenders to win in this league consistently.


----------



## PFortyy

are murphy, dunleavy and diogu playing today? or are the new guys playin?


----------



## Grangerx33

Pacers got screwed. But since I am in the forum with San Fransico people

GO 9ers!!!

Haha I pick random teams across country, but I stick with them, been Pacers and 49ers fan my whole life.


----------



## PFortyy

Ballscientist said:


> We are going to trade J-rich/pietrus and first rounder for Gasol.


Link please?


----------



## Karolis

Sarunas is one of my favorite players in the world, and now i'm gonna support warriors. I didn't know larry Bird is that stupid to give away their 2nd and 3rd best players, and a solid point guard for 2 average nba players and 2 ****y ones... Larry Bird is crazy. Well done Warriors, u ripped off pacers !!! Im a warriors fan now (not because they have better players, only because Jasikevicius is in there)


----------



## Karolis

i heard that Pau Gasol wants to be traded. I think warriors should trade Pietrus, J - Rich and 1st round draft pic for Pau Gasol. But i don't think that Memphis would accept this trade... That would be another ripoff


----------



## WarriorFan64

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Something like that I guess. The team doesn't really have a weakness right now well maybe back up SF. Just too me seems like too many shooters on one team.


That is good we need shooters. What in the world are you talking about man. The more shooters the better. Then the more games we will win.


----------



## bruindre

Karolis said:


> Sarunas is one of my favorite players in the world, and now i'm gonna support warriors. I didn't know larry Bird is that stupid to give away their 2nd and 3rd best players, and a solid point guard for 2 average nba players and 2 ****y ones... Larry Bird is crazy. Well done Warriors, u ripped off pacers !!! Im a warriors fan now (not because they have better players, only because Jasikevicius is in there)


Welcome, Karolis, to the Warriors' forum. :cheers:


----------



## bruindre

ronna_meade21 said:


> Ballscientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to trade J-rich/pietrus and first rounder for Gasol.
> 
> 
> 
> Link please?
Click to expand...

For those who are newer to this forum, Ballscientist is just that--a scientist. A mad scientist, somewhere near the boarder of genius and insanity. His free-flowing basketball consciousness tends to generate unsubstantiated theories, not actual NBA rumors. They are, however, highly entertaining at times...and greatly appreciated as comic relief.


----------



## The Man

New Jazzy Nets said:


> indiana got some expensive bench help and Ike plus got rid of Jackson who isn't the best loker room guy. Still I think warriors have tooo many chuckers now. Not enough ball for all of them to get their shots. needs to be another trade.


He's actually a good locker room guy. Was supposedly the funniest guy on the team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Wow, the Warriors sure do have a lot of offense now.

PG: Baron Davis...Sarunas Jasikevicius
SG: Jason Richardson...Monta Ellis...Kelenna Azubuike
SF: Mickael Pietrus...Stephen Jackson...Matt Barnes...Renaldo Major
PF: Al Harrington...Josh Powell...Zarko Cabarkapa
C: Andris Biedrins...Adonal Foyle...Patrick O'Bryant

I wouldn't be surprised if they turned around and swung another deal involving J-Rich or Pietrus to get a big man.

If the Pacers can deal Dunleavy Jr. for Maggette, they'll be in a nice position as well. With Maggette, Granger and O'Neal, they'd be much more physical of a team than they are now.

PG: Jamaal Tinsley...Keith McCleod...Darrell Armstrong...Orien Greene
SG: Corey Maggette...Marquis Daniels
SF: Danny Granger...Rawle Marshall...Shawne Williams
PF: Troy Murphy...Ike Diogu...Maceo Baston
C: Jermaine O'Neal...Jeff Foster...David Harrison


----------



## Zuca

I don't want to talk about winners or losers in this trade because I think that it was a win-win case.

GS grab more talent, while Indy get in Diogu a piece for their future. As for now, Diogu wasn't going to get many minutes in Nelson system and won't be able to realise his potential. Plus W's got rid of the bruindre's much beloved (just joking, bruindre! :biggrin Dunleavy Jr and his big contract, while getting a better backup to Baron in Saras.

Murphy is a better fit to play with JO than was Harrington, while Harrington is a better fit to play with Biedrins than was Murphy. GS wanted to trade Dunleavy, while Indy wanted to trade SJax.

So it can improve both teams, in short and long terms.


----------



## bruindre

Zuca said:


> Plus W's got rid of the bruindre's much beloved (just joking, bruindre! :biggrin


I'm sure you could hear the champagne corks being popped from my place even down in Brazil when this trade went down. 

At the risk of being WF64 about it, 

:yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2: :yay:


----------



## Knick Killer

The reason why Golden State lost this deal is becaues of one reason...STEPHEN JACKSON! HAHAHA YEES WE GOT RID OF OUR CANCER! Hey...maybe he'll bring Donnie and the gang to some strip clubs..haha


----------



## PFortyy

Knick_Killer31 said:


> The reason why Golden State lost this deal is becaues of one reason...STEPHEN JACKSON! HAHAHA YEES WE GOT RID OF OUR CANCER! Hey...maybe he'll bring Donnie and the gang to some strip clubs..haha


or maybe he will calm down and play really well for the warriors...
whats our starting 5 going to be now since we got our 4 new players???


----------



## JerryWest

I'll make an effort to watch more warrior games now, they should be very fun to watch and they have the type of coach that make system for them to work well in.


----------



## bruindre

KennethTo said:


> I'll make an effort to watch more warrior games now, they should be very fun to watch and they have the type of coach that make system for them to work well in.


Hell yeah, KennethTo. Welcome to Warriors Nation.


----------



## Knick Killer

ronna_meade21 said:


> or maybe he will calm down and play really well for the warriors...
> whats our starting 5 going to be now since we got our 4 new players???



Dont count on it..


----------



## Yoyo

I'll take a toxic Jackson over Murphy and Dunleavy any day of the week.:clap2:


----------



## Pacers Fan

bruindre said:


> I know nothing off hand about Josh Powell.


Basically, think of Udonis Haslem. He plays exactly like him. At least, he did in the summer league. He hasn't played much in the regular sesason.



> I think Harrington can be a good all around player, but is there a reason the Pacers have now gotten rid of him twice?


First time Harrington wanted out because he wasn't starting. This time, he just changed his entire game in Atlanta, and he and O'Neal just weren't playing well together.



> To me, a malcontent S-Jax will at least show more fire and passion than Dunleavy ever did.


Sometimes he'll show more fire than anyone, and be ejected. Other times he just won't care at all.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

I`ll say it again,the warriors absolutly mugged the pacers in that deal 

Indiana just got scared by J-o`neals recent outburst of unhappiness and pulled a panic trade to try and placate him,rubbish trade for the pacers and super trade for the warriors.

Go Don Nelson !!!!


----------



## HKF

So much for Jackson being a malcontent. Other than him, Harrington, Powell and Sarunas are all stand up, good community guys. I shouldn't have let the media cloud my judgment of Jackson, considering I was just rooting for him in '03 when he played for the Spurs. The guy has always had skills.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

i agree hkf,i do take into account a players reputation but i also look at their skillset first and foremost,jackson has always been able to score and play D,he`s no superstar but hes no slouch either

I also felt this way when the warriors had the chance to get ron artest but would`nt give up ike diogu (who i`ve ALWAYS thought was ****),for the package that was on the table that was the first deal i thought the warriors got wrong.Simple fact is he can really play...just like jackson


----------



## HB

What Nellie needs to do his stop making Jax a ball handler. I know its a show of faith from the coach to his player, but Jackson isnt effective in that roll at all. He turns over the ball too much, besides that thisguy has been amazing for the Warriors. Way to prove the doubters wrong


----------



## c_dog

Jackson looked pretty big when he was on Dirk.. I would have thought he was 6'9 or something. Maybe it was his defense as he really used his quickness and length to bother dirk, but he definitely played bigger than 6'8. He's just balling right now.

I think his ball handling is okay. Yeah he turns the ball over sometimes but the entire team turns the ball over. They should cut those down in the second round since they got lucky that Mavs didn't convert on those turnovers at all, but that figures to change against the Rockets/Jazz. I could swear Monta Ellis turns the ball over everytime he has to handle it though.


----------



## SirCharles34

speaking of the trade, you guys should post a big 'thank you' on the Pacers board. You wouldn't be here with Dumbleavy and that other dude.


----------



## TiMVP2

I don't think the Warriors should make any more moves, they may be chuckers but who knows they might make the playoffs and have an impact.


----------

